# Boston Police Dept Pics. Enjoy



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Took some pics of some Boston Units the other day and wanted to share.
These are some unique units to the BPD (Well at least the first one is)
1993 or 1994 Ballistics Unit 








The Front end of a 1995 Unit 








And last but not least a 2000 Ford CV with area B-2


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

you have never seen a police car before????

try taking pictures of topless women and post them instead.... :twisted:


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Treat me as a thick "limey cop" but how do i post phots on the forum ? Replies in simple english please , then i can post phots of our station and cars in Boston (UK), 
Now thats better than topless women..................................No ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah Yeah, Topless women, I am down with that. Any takers?? MPD61, MPD71, BHCCPD? Oh I forgot, you guys are into Police work, not topless women.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> Yeah Yeah, Topless women, I am down with that. Any takers?? MPD61, MPD71, BHCCPD? Oh I forgot, you guys are into Police work, not topless women.


Actually buddy, topless women are fine, It's BRAINLESS cops that get my goat! have a wonderful day!
:wink:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

MMMM topoless women.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Guess i Really got the pot stirring ! :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

If you guys really want i can get that topless women thread started :-D

Ha ha!! unk:

Scott c:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, do it in after hours then... let's keep this topic on track. t: 

And for the record, anyone that does post pictures of topless or nude women is a loser. This isn't a friggin' porn site! Grow up!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I was just kidding.
I amm growed up :woot: 

Scott c:


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Thanks Masstroopers !


----------

